
Investor John McAfee Attempts to Calm Nervous Investors - brecalynch
In a move to calm down nervous cryptoasset investors, Bitcoin enthusiast John McAfee released some words of encouragement via Twitter. For ardent followers of the cryptocurrency market, more often than not, McAfee has some unrealistic expectations. Well, the 73-year-old tech veteran took to his Twitter handle on Tuesday to share some advice with his followers.
======
onetimemanytime
in three years (starting 2017) Bitcoin will go to $500K he said or he'll eat
his thing on TV. Maybe he wanted to do it anyway so he gave a non-realistic
price target :) ?
[https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/887024683379544065](https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/887024683379544065)

No doubt he must have made money pumping crappy coins on Twitter

------
GrumpyNl
the link to the tweet would have been nice.

